# Simply Awesome!!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had planned a special trip along with my buddy Captain Shawn Hebert to take out a couple kids and try and put them on some fish throwing Tidal Surge Lures and video for Texas Boys Outdoors. This trip was special bc we had little Aden (7yrs old) with us who unexpectedly lost his father just a few months back when his dad was only 33 yrs old. I knew the family so this one really hit home with me, that's way to young to pass, so I can only imagine how tough its been on the little guy lately. When I became aware that he'd never been fishing, or even in a boat, I knew right then that was going to change. Shawn and I talked about it and both wanted to show the kid a great time. Weather conditions were pretty tough with stiff SW winds blowing all day Tues, and then again as we left the dock yesterday morning. We were both determined to find some fish anyways and the boys were excited. We rigged them up with some Tidal Surge split tails and started grinding away. We taught Aden how to cast, work his bait and it didn't take long before he was getting things down. I have to give Tidal Surge credit, on a day when many guides had canceled trips, and others would def be throwing live bait, we grinded away and picked off some solid trout on those plum split tails, and the boys were simply awesome. They had a blast and I can't say enough about how good Shawn was with them both, he had Lil Roy and Aden driving the boat, teaching them how to use the GPS and we simply had a great time on a day when I bet most boats went home with light coolers. To see all the smiles on Aden's face as he cranked in some trout and helped net others was priceless. I imagine his daddy's up there watching somewhere and was very proud of him. He even had the biggest fish of the day, a beautiful 23-24" trout that wore him out. He asked me on the way home if "he could be on team Texas Boys with Lil Roy?"...I made it very clear that he's Texas Boy all the way, and is a heck of a fisherman. It was his first fishing trip ever and he did great. Overall, it was a great time with great people and I hope you'll check out the video, its one of the coolest ones we've done, the kids smiles light up the screen! Thanks again to Captain Shawn, if your looking to fish Galveston/Trinity Bay, def give him a ring, contact him here on 2cool and check out the Tidal Surge website. Appreciate you guys that have been ordering Texas Boys gear and sporting the new window decal logo's on your trucks! Looks like conditions will be solid this weekend so good luck! Here's the link to video, can be viewed by phone or computer...this one is def worth watching whether your 7 or 70!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Have some new long sleeve moisture dry-fit shirts coming out this week also!


----------

